# leaf charger, someone have hacked?



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Amps are amps, volts are volts.

I'm curious what factor(s) you think would limit using whatever battery type you like with a given charger?

Usually people start with a given bank, and then identify chargers that suit, right?


----------



## Caspar (Dec 17, 2011)

https://boxerville.se/forum/viewtopic.php?id=52048&p=5

You can ask this guy. Its in Swedish but he will understand english


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

john61ct said:


> Amps are amps, volts are volts.
> 
> I'm curious what factor(s) you think would limit using whatever battery type you like with a given charger?
> 
> Usually people start with a given bank, and then identify chargers that suit, right?


i think the limit facto on using charger or component from a specific car is the control boards that in generally have codes to work with that specific car... 
i thought that for the charger component of the leaf is the same thing.

i mean i have seen people working and offering reverse engeneered board to use tesla charger and other... i was looking for some controller board similar to use the nissan leaf charger because i can get it very cheap, looks very small and some of the have dc fast charger feature...

but the thing is i can't find nobody that have played with this specific charger in the diy community!


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

Caspar said:


> https://boxerville.se/forum/viewtopic.php?id=52048&p=5
> 
> You can ask this guy. Its in Swedish but he will understand english



thank for the suggestion! should i look for "langoo"? thanks!! i will try to ask him!


----------



## Caspar (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry, it was the Leaf motor controller he have found a solution for. But maybe the same person who have made the custom board for the controller knows how to use the charger also?


----------



## JasonA (Aug 8, 2013)

Easiest thing to do is get a used Brusa cheap and do it that way...


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

JasonA said:


> Easiest thing to do is get a used Brusa cheap and do it that way...



Brusa? i'm looking to it, but what do you mean?

i'm very interested in find a way to use this system for my conversion..


----------



## JasonA (Aug 8, 2013)

mpobor said:


> Brusa? i'm looking to it, but what do you mean?
> 
> i'm very interested in find a way to use this system for my conversion..


Brusa is a company that makes chargers that are popular with DIY and OEM companies for charging solutions.


Back in 2012/13 I took a aircooled NLG512/13 and hacked my Leaf so I could charge at 7.2kw because I didn't have CHAdeMO on mine.


Then I sold the aircooled setup to a friend (another Leaf owner) and I got 2 water-cooled NLG's and put them in the Leaf so I had 10kw of charging.


Anyways... the thread, CAN data, pics, etc are all on MyNissanLeaf forum I'm sure still. We've all moved on to Rav4ev's and Tesla hacking now.


I also have plenty of YT vids that I took long ago..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvj_6W-8nTY


from there you can look at my channel and other EV vids I did long ago..


Jason


----------



## JasonA (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's the old thread...https://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=12323


Unfortunately the old host I used for all the pics is now gone... so all the images are toast..


If someone has a good free easy host.. I'll post them here (yes, I have all the technical data and Brusa pics as well still)


P.S. I'm putting this in the other thread as well..


Jason


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

JasonA said:


> mpobor said:
> 
> 
> > Brusa? i'm looking to it, but what do you mean?
> ...



I will watch all the video you made!!!
Do you think will be possible to take control of the leaf charger?
At home I will be very limited to the power of my electricity contract.. I don't even think I can use the full 6kw of power... I'm limited to 3kw of power.
Around town i will use the chademo... I will run Orion bms who seems it can control DC charger. 
I just need the hardware. 

Jason do you think is possible to make the leaf charger work outside a leaf? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

mpobor said:


> Around town i will use the chademo... I will run Orion bms who seems it can control DC charger.


Sorry, are you saying there are BMS units that allow DIY battery banks to interface with public EV charging stations?

Please (anyone) link to where I can learn more about that if true.


----------



## JasonA (Aug 8, 2013)

Just so you guys know, all the info you're asking has been done and been posted on the MyNissanLeaf site.


The ENTIRE car and CAN bus has been hacked and sniffed years ago so control of all the devices and DIY stuff is possible.


Thing is, no one really wants a 3kw charger (the 3.3kw is really only 3kw output) which is why we did the Brusa.


Anyways, Look at the MNL site and there's section just for CAN and yes! They have even done the 6kw stock charger as well.


Good luck!


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

JasonA said:


> Just so you guys know, all the info you're asking has been done and been posted on the MyNissanLeaf site.
> 
> 
> The ENTIRE car and CAN bus has been hacked and sniffed years ago so control of all the devices and DIY stuff is possible.
> ...



Jason hi!! well the thing is that in my country the contract at home for electricity is 3kw per 220v max! so i can't use nothing much powerfull than that anyway! if i ask for upgrade at 6kw it will cost a ton of money!!

i'm also working on an offgrid lipo+solar system where i could run a bigger inverter.. but as far as i can see there are leaf that runs 6.6kw charger who gives me room for such application.

around town there is chademos so it's perfect for my daily use... i will run a small battery... 16 to 32kwh and i need to recharge roughly 10 to 12 kwh per night every day during 8 to 10 hours..

i will look in to brusa anyway... i was interesting in the leaf charger also for the chademo hardware that's why..


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

john61ct said:


> Sorry, are you saying there are BMS units that allow DIY battery banks to interface with public EV charging stations?
> 
> Please (anyone) link to where I can learn more about that if true.



At the moment i'm just refering to their website.. i didn't contact them yet for further info on it.. i really hope i can interface with them to public charging...

https://www.orionbms.com/products/orion-bms-standard/

"Direct hardware support for several popular charging protocols including hardware support for SAE J1772 (directly interfacing with the pilot / proximity lines) and CHAdeMO for DC fast charging."


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow agree, anything OTS that helps us do this will be fantastic


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

john61ct said:


> Wow agree, anything OTS that helps us do this will be fantastic


Ots? What does it mean?

Anyway I hope that Orion will be helpful on this... With small battery around town.. The time of a cup of coffee you got what you need to go around...


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

Off The Shelf


----------



## Boydsta (Aug 12, 2021)

mpobor said:


> hi every body!! i would like to ask to the community if somebody have manage to control and manage a nissan leaf charger to work with other battery used for diy conversion.
> 
> i couldn't find nothing so i guess nobody did that, but i want to ask it to be sure because it will be great to use it,
> 
> ...



Did anyone get this going for Gen1 leaf, I cannot find the CanBus codes from the vcu to the charger to start charging. is there a specific order they need to be in ? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rrrija2 (6 mo ago)

mpobor said:


> hi every body!! i would like to ask to the community if somebody have manage to control and manage a nissan leaf charger to work with other battery used for diy conversion.
> 
> i couldn't find nothing so i guess nobody did that, but i want to ask it to be sure because it will be great to use it,
> 
> ...




I am trying to turn nissan leaf OBC 2012 using can bus signal I have send the can message as mentioned by Truesoln(nissan leaf forum guy) but still I am not able to turn on. I have only connected 12v power supply and ground and two can high and can low. I have sent 1f2 and 1d4 in every 10ms and 50b in every 100ms but still i am having no luck. Do you have any suggestion for me?

I see you were also looking for hacking the charger, whats your status, were you able to hack it?


----------

